# LAND



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Did anyone read the Bismarck Tribune article about this group? They are trying to get sportsmen to pay $10 and sign a petition in order to hunt their property. Hildebrand is quoted in the article. Someone please find this article as I can't find it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nothing wrong with LAND strategy
By FREDERIC SMITH, Bismarck Tribune 
Some North Dakota wildlife officials are over the top in their objections to a new strategy of a state property-rights group.

Last week, as told by Tribune reporter Richard Hinton, the Landowners Association of North Dakota announced that members -- and any other farmer-ranchers it can interest -- will begin asking a quid pro quo of hunters. In return for access, hunters will be required to sign a petition supportive of three LAND causes and make a $10 donation to a property-rights education group.

The petitions will be sent to the congressional delegation, with copies to President Bush and Gov. John Hoeven.

"Disturbing," said state Game and Fish director Dean Hildebrand, "They are placing hunters in an unfair, untenable position."

"Making sportsmen in North Dakota suffer," huffed Stu Wacker, a Bismarck supervisor for the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

Making wildlife officials squirm, is more like it. LAND members blame these officials for some of their unhappiness with such issues as wetlands, posting requirements and restrictions on out-of-state hunters. Either from shared conviction or anxiousness to hunt, most hunters -- far from having a nervous breakdown -- will probably snatch the pen from the farmer's pocket.

LAND president Don Berge says hunters and hunting organizations are always expressing their solidarity with landowners.

"Now's their opportunity to (put it) in writing. There's nothing like putting your signature on a piece of paper to say you are sympathetic," Berge says.

LAND members -- only 500 strong -- are simply leveraging what they've got, access, to advance their point of view. Other landowners cut other deals with hunters -- for cash, work, a share of the kill, you name it. LAND is asking for a soapbox. Think what you will of LAND's position on a given issue, the strategem is as legitimate as it can be.

Instead of complaining of it, wildlife officials could better devote themselves to understanding -- if they don't understand already -- the causes of landowner unhappiness and seeing what they might do within the law to ameliorate them.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone dumb enough to sign that petition should not be out with a gun. 


> LAND members blame these officials for some of their unhappiness with such issues as wetlands, posting requirements and restrictions on out-of-state hunters.


Deep, deep thinkers here.

Their strongest power base in the DL basin. I'm sure the people of the basin want more drainage. LAND's good neighbor policy.

Shallow wetlands are the basis for waterfowl breeding success, so naturally hunters would want them drained.

LAND was a sponser of the ND Farm Bureau tresspass suite, so hunters should give them $10 to destroy hunting? uke:

LAND tries to blackmail hunters with "no hunting", because of restrictions on hunters????????????????????????????????? :lost:

And of course none them are involved in G/O. Or they would have said so.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Good one Dick!!

"Anyone dumb enough to sign that petition should not be out with a gun"

That is funny stuff!

their website is kinda like "twilight zone" stuff *YOU ARE NOW MOVING INTO ANOTHER DIMENSION IN SPACE AND TIME.* if you read their stuff they contradict themselves all the time, I ran into a bunch of stuff from them when I was doing some research. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Keep gunslinging Dick! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

:bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So if I sign the paper and pay $10....I will have automatic access to 500 landowners land????Afterall you can only sign a petition once.

Do I get a lamenated card to show I signed up?

Quid pro quo???Canadian ranchers are boycotting American hunters to get the beef embargo dropped.I have supported ND farmers and ranchers in their quest to get more money for their crops and beef.That means money out of my pocket,because the price would come down bigtime if Canadian beef was allowed to come across the border.

Is it time to get our delegation to drop the embargo?Afterall it would affect EVERY consumer's billfold a lot more than $10.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

unfortuantly people will sign this. Just wait and see next year the people who sold their souls for $10


----------

